# Dividend income for Elective Resident Visa



## laffs4sale (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi. Does anybody know if dividend income from stocks can be used to meet the financial requirement for this visa? They want pension income, and one user recently used rental income, but I'm wondering if dividend income works too.

Thank you.


----------



## dma1250 (Aug 15, 2011)

From the New York Consulate website:

Documented and detailed guarantee of substantial and stable private income originating from pensions, annuities, income from properties or investments funds and income from stable economic and commercial activities. 

Based on that, yes income from investments is counted.


----------

